# What size headcollar?



## PoisonGirl

How do you know what size head collar you need?? ut:

I am asking around to see if I can get someone to come and look at this horses feet, but her head collar broke so just going to buy a cheap one that will not be on her all the time.

How do you work out what size to get? She is about 13.5 hh cob

I have the old head collar so can measure that to get sizes, but I can;t find a guide or anything to tel me what size to get. There is only one shop near me that sells them but its really expensive.

x


----------



## Badger's Mum

For that boy get a cob


----------



## PoisonGirl

Lol I'm gonna buy her a pink one.  I think pink would look lovely on black and white 
Thanks.

x


----------



## shortbackandsides

if she is 13.2hh,im assuming you meant that as they cant get to 13.5,and cobby then go for cob size.But doesnt she belong to someone else??
sizes are..
foal
shetland
pony
cob
full
x full


----------



## PoisonGirl

Yeah, it was only a rough guess, neighbour said 13.2 I think.

She does belong to someone else but we are offering him cash for her as all he does is buy in horses cheap, fatten them up and sell them on. Not going to say where to. But he has been doing it for ages, and doesn't take proper care of them.

Her feet are really bad and I am trying to get hold of someone who knows more to take a look but with nothing to hold her still with, she walks backwards.

Hopefully we will own her soon! Fingers crossed.

x


----------



## reddyrufus

To be honest she is probably safer without a headcollar left on!

If she is definately 13.2hh then cob size will fit, she looks slightly bigger to me though and some cobs take full size. I have a 14.2hh, he's not a cob and he has full size.


----------



## toddy

I do not mean to be rude but if this horse os not yours then you should not be interfering.If you are worried about the welfare of the horse then report it to the ILPH or one of the horse charities and leave it with them.
I cannot believe you would go into someone elses field and put a headcollar on their horse and get someone to play around with his feet.
If something went wrong and the horse injured itself or you you would be liable to pay for any damages.
If you are hoping to buy th ehorse then sort that out first then you can do what you like with it.In the mean time please leave it alone.
If you are having to ask how to measure a headcollar then you are obviosly not experienced yourself and I can see this leading to disaster.


----------



## shortbackandsides

I have to agree with toddy,dont spend any money on this horse until she is legally yours,if this person is as bent as you think be very careful,you may end up with much more than you bargained for.If someone comes to do her feet on your behalf and kicks them,you will not be covered legally,and they could sue,be careful and dont let your heart rule your head on this one
Also make sure you see proof that she is his to sell!! a passport is a must,properly filled in,vaccination card,vet notes.And consider having her vetted,and a trial so you can ride and handle her first


----------



## PoisonGirl

I am not going to go into someones field to put a headcollar on and play about with her feet.
She already had a headcollar on, it broke. I was not going to leave a headcollar on as I know it is not safe. 
I have been riding since I was two I have worked at stables but I have never bought a headcollar before, that does not make me unexperienced. I have just never owned my own horse or had to buy anything like that before.
I wasn't going to get anyone to do anything to her feet, just look at them to tell me if they are bad. The farrier is coming out to the other horse in the village and he is going to have a quick look at her feet, some people tell me horses feet do crack in the summer, again, I don't know because whenever I worked at the stables it was up to the yard manager to sort all that out.


----------



## toddy

Lots of horses feet crack in the summer and with the hard ground at the moment farriers are having to leave more foot on than normal to allow for the ground.
Maybe rather than just going to a stables for riding lessons you would do good to have a few lessons in horse management too.It is not all about the riding after all.
I have said it once I will say it again you are interfering with someone elses horse and that is wrong.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Well the farrier was out this morning as the horse up the hill lost a shoe, and when he saw the state of this horses feet he said no way should a horse have been just left like that, she was well overdue a trim on her feet and if it had gotten any worse she might have gone lame because of it. He told me he would contact horse welfare straight away and get something done.
While I have been in town the horse has been removed and a note left on the gate for the owner... I don't expect he will even notice it for ages, then I doubt if he will even get in touch as he could get charged for neglect.

I am sad that she has gone but glad she will get the care she needs now and probably never see that man again.


----------



## Missymoo

PoisonGirl said:


> Well the farrier was out this morning as the horse up the hill lost a shoe, and when he saw the state of this horses feet he said no way should a horse have been just left like that, she was well overdue a trim on her feet and if it had gotten any worse she might have gone lame because of it. He told me he would contact horse welfare straight away and get something done.
> While I have been in town the horse has been removed and a note left on the gate for the owner... I don't expect he will even notice it for ages, then I doubt if he will even get in touch as he could get charged for neglect.
> 
> I am sad that she has gone but glad she will get the care she needs now and probably never see that man again.


Im glad shes now been taken care of!! xx


----------



## PoisonGirl

Me too. 
And to cheer me up I am going riding this weekend on the friends horse 

x


----------



## toddy

The horse will not have been moved by a rescue of RSPCA as they do not have the powers to remove animals like that.
Maybe the owner removed her.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Have just spoken to the woman who lives next to the horse while out with the dogs, as I was only going by what next door told me.
An inspector did come, then went off to contact the owner, who signed the horse over.
Too cheap to let any of his field space go to waste he has already shifted 2 shetlands over here! They are fat, with badly fitting headcollars. The woman next to the field rang the number she was left and told just to keep an eye that they don't get like the other horse did.
There is nothing illegal about him dealing the horses, he buys them fair and sells them on


----------

